# PRSI Refund & Medical Card



## GreenQueen (22 Dec 2009)

I can't figure out whether I am entitled to a full PRSI refund for this year.   I paid PRSI for the first 3 months of the year; was then made redundant and I am now claiming Illness Benefit.  I also got a full medical card in June of this year.

As I understand it the Levy & the Health element of the PRSI are due back to me for the full year because I was granted a medical card this year.  What I can't figure out is if I can claim the full amount of PRSI paid back because I haven't been employed between being laid off and year end?

I've already submitted my P45 for a refund of PAYE to the Revenue Commissioners.  

Cheers.


----------



## Graham_07 (23 Dec 2009)

PRSI is not refundable in unemployment. The PRSI you (as an employee) pay is your pension contribution for state pension. The PRSI your employer pays is for your Jobseekers Benefit etc. PRSI is still payable by medical card holders.


----------



## GreenQueen (23 Dec 2009)

Thanks Graham.

Just to clarify - PRSI is still payable by medical card holders.  But medical card holders are charged PRSI rates in class A2; as opposed to A1 which exempts them from paying income levy and the health portion of PRSI.  Medical card holders are entitled to have their levy payments and the health portion refunded for the year in which they were granted the medical card.


----------



## Graham_07 (23 Dec 2009)

GreenQueen said:


> PRSI is still payable by medical card holders. But medical card holders are charged PRSI rates in class A2; as opposed to A1 which exempts them from paying income levy and the health portion of PRSI.


 
Correct. 




GreenQueen said:


> Medical card holders are entitled to have their levy payments and the health portion refunded for the year in which they were granted the medical card.


 
The claim form for refund asks for the date on which the card was granted. I am not sure if this means you get the refund back to start of year, however I believe it should be the case as for self-assessed taxpayers they only have to tick the Form 11 to say they had a card and it exempts them from the whole year. One should expect this to apply similarly to PAYE taxpayers. If in doubt contact SW refunds.


----------

